# Need cordless advice



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Hi all. 

I recently purchased the Dewalt 6 piece cordless set. http://www.amazon.com/DC6PAKIA-Cordl...4058691&sr=8-1

I paid $529 shipped to my door, which I thought was a pretty good price. Amazon is currently running a discount on Makita tools and they have the 7 piece lithium ion set for $579 shipped. (sames tools but w/ a radio.)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...X0DER&v=glance

So basically for about $80 bucks more, I can switch to lithium ion technology and get a radio. Factoring in Dewalt v/s Makita and lithium ion v/s ni-cad, what would you guys do? Send the Dewalt back and get the Makita or just stick with what I have?

(The $80 amount is the $50 price difference plus approx $30 for shipping. I wouldn't think it would be much more than that to ship the dewalt back.)

Thanks,
Bill M.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had great luck with many Dewalt 18V cordless drills. That being said though, if I was in your predicament, I might switch to the Makita, but maybe not. I like the option that I have to add 18V products to what I already have, but you're not in the same boat. I'm sure someone could chime in with their Makita info.

Eric


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

I LOVE my Makita stuff. I think they still have the best cordless tools on the market, just not the best at Marketing, which DeWalt has mastered. Take a look at the DeWalt products you just got, do they have externally accesable brushes? I know most of my Makita stuff does, which makes it an absolute BREEZE to replace brushes. this is important if you are using your stuff everyday! i have tried them all, and keep coming back to Makita all the time. i have not tried their lithium ion stuff yet, but have heard good things


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

If I were "forced" to vote :}:} Makita:laughing:


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

I shopped for weeks looking for a cordless combo kit. I wanted the lithium, but couldn't see paying a $150+ more. I then ran across the Dewalt ni-cad kit at a very good price so I jumped on it. Wouldn't you know a couple weeks later there is a deal on a lithium kit. If I had bought from HD or Lowes, it would be a no brainer to take back. I guess that's the risk you run buying from Amazon. Prices are good, returns are a PITA. I have about a week to think about it before the 30 day return period is up.

Hmmm, if I was to sell the Dewalt locally, then I wouldn't have to ship it back. What do ya say? Anybody need a 6 piece Dewalt set? I'll take $529 for it. The cheapest price on Amazon right now is $579 (at least that's the cheapest price I saw.) The only thing that has been used is the drill. I have driven about 10 screws with it. I think it's still got alot of life left.







Anyone? Anyone? I live in NC by the way.

Shoot, I guess I am probably going to keep the Dewalt. If what I read is correct, the new lithium batteries will fit the older ni-cad 18 volt tools, so I guess I can wait till the ni-cad batteries die out and try lithium.


Bill M.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Didn't like the answers on the other forum? <grin>


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

AC Y'all be careful now yuh heah I am a thunkin bouts bein your neighbor:laughing: 
Souf cakalaka tho .


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Brik said:


> Didn't like the answers on the other forum? <grin>


When seeking advice, I like to get as much input as possible.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

ACobra289 said:


> When seeking advice, I like to get as much input as possible.



Yea, me to! Sounds like you got some good advice. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't ya just love these guys who present the predicament AFTER the fact....
PPPPPP


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

JGarth said:


> Don't ya just love these guys who present the predicament AFTER the fact....
> PPPPPP


What are you talking about?


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

If you wait for the batteries to die out to get the Lithium you will only have to wait like 6 months


----------

